# Fitday PC version



## MATTY_2008 (Feb 7, 2008)

Does anyone know where you can buy the PC version of fitday, searched all over but can't find it anywhere.... I know you can buy it direct from their site, but it only has the option of canada or america, under country, and also requires a zip code.... anyone else bought it off their site???


----------



## Longshanks (May 21, 2007)

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4212722/FitDay_PC_(serial_key_included)


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

it used to be on amazon but not currently??


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Longshanks said:


> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4212722/FitDay_PC_(serial_key_included)


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh if this works................ LOVE YOU!!


----------



## MATTY_2008 (Feb 7, 2008)

Longshanks said:


> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4212722/FitDay_PC_(serial_key_included)


Cheers m8......


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

dont forget to mention they will need a U torrent or equiv to download it if they dont have one!! mine is on its way!!

THANKS


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Alot of browsers allow you to download torrents now, eg Opera, try it!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

here is another cause that one didnt work for me

http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=FitDay

just downloaded and installed this (picked the first one out of the 2 (not the zip)

ALl serial numbers included and works good as!!


----------



## Longshanks (May 21, 2007)

MissBC said:


> here is another cause that one didnt work for me
> 
> http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=FitDay


You have to extract the folder before you execute the file. It is a .rar file do you have winrar?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Another link

http://rapidshare.com/files/34956726/FitDayPC.rar

password: [email protected]

you also need winrar

http://www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar380.exe


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Longshanks said:


> You have to extract the folder before you execute the file. It is a .rar file do you have winrar?


Yup :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Another link
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/34956726/FitDayPC.rar
> 
> ...


whats the log on for this??

Is it under the premium user??


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> whats the log on for this??
> 
> Is it under the premium user??


no go on free, if that wont work then pm me


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> no go on free, if that wont work then pm me


all done with my orig one babe  x


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

What do we put in name and registration key?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

mine was bought direct from the website no probs...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> What do we put in name and registration key?


which one did you download???


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

MissBC said:


> which one did you download???


 The one in the link on the second post on this thread :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> The one in the link on the second post on this thread :thumbup1:


dont know then sorry, youl have to wait till the guy who posted it to answer!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Did mine work Briar?


----------



## Longshanks (May 21, 2007)

Fatboy80 said:


> What do we put in name and registration key?


the registration info should be on the text file you downloaded with the file.

here it is:

Name: Ryan McKenney

Registration Key: DFD-E8B-ACB2


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Longshanks said:


> the registration info should be on the text file you downloaded with the file.
> 
> here it is:
> 
> ...


 Cheers - reps! :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Did mine work Briar?


used my one babes!! :thumb:


----------

